# VANCOUVER | 1550 Alberni | 133m | 40 fl | U/C



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

ushahid said:


> was this tower approved?


Yup. Now we're in the demolition stage.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*VANCOUVER | 1550 Alberni Street | 133 m | 436ft | 40 fl | Pro*

The design of 1550 Alberni Street is shaped by its environment. The 43-storey tower is carved by two emphatic scoops that form deep balconies furnished in wood. In both instances, the carvings create semi-enclosures that strengthen their relations to the street and to the views – to its urban and geographic context while optimizing neighbouring views past the project.

Developed by Westbank and designed by prominent Japanese architect Kengo Kuma, the 43-storey condo building will replace an office building at Alberni and Cardero streets. This will be Kuma’s first major project in North America. He is well known for the use of wood in his designs, and this building is no exception.

The building will feature 188 market residential units. Amenities include a swimming pool and a proposed Japanese restaurant and cafe on the ground floor. The lobby will be a “garden lobby,” partially outside. The building will achieve a LEED Gold sustainability rating.

Website: http://westbankcorp.com/1550-alberni


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...uma-132m-40s-westbank-kengo-kuma.24084/page-3


----------



## Kate Leiton (Aug 27, 2019)

this interior with wooden piano and grass looks incredible! i am looking forward to see it in real life


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Alberni by Kengo Kuma | 132.28m | 40s | Westbank | Kengo Kuma


Totally looking forward to it.




vancouver.skyrisecities.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful tower!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

This is the priciest Vancouver condo currently on the market (PHOTOS)


And it's not even finished being built yet!




www.vancouverisawesome.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 27:*

Alberni by Kengo Kuma (U/C), Vancouver, BC (132m) by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/17

Vancouver 2021 by James Le, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/26


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443798629706129419


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 2

Alberni by sparphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6309 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU-CHGZFeau/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

